# The big GNOME 3 install/upgrade topic



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2014)

GNOME 3 (and yes, it's "GNOME", not "Gnome" or "gnome") hits the ports tree. I'm sure it will be an epic event. Let's keep all *upgrade* and *installation* issues in this single thread.

All questions relating to actually *running* or *configuring* an already installed/upgraded GNOME 3 can go in the GNOME sub-forum.

Thank you.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 19, 2014)

I had started a thread (mods can delete it) before I saw this. I don't have GNOME so I'm confused as to whether this affects me.

The just changed /usr/ports/UPDATING file has a new entry that affects users of x11/gnome2, graphics/clutter and lang/vala because GNOME 3.14 was imported. Of those three, I only have lang/vala on my system which needs updating.

The instructions mention deleting lang/vala-vapigen and some other GNOME things, which I do have, but I don't understand if this affects me or not.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 19, 2014)

> I don't understand if this affects me or not.


It most likely does. Many ports have GNOME sub-components they refer to. Even Firefox has LIBGNOMEUIand GNOMEVFS2 options. Those are the visible ones. Many ports just use GNOME components by default. These will be of course mostly Desktop/GUI apps.


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2014)

Beeblebrox said:


> It most likely does. Many ports have GNOME sub-components they refer to. Even Firefox has LIBGNOMEUIand GNOMEVFS2 options. Those are the visible ones. Many ports just use GNOME components by default. These will be of course mostly Desktop/GUI apps.



This goes a bit offtopic I guess but it's seriously borked that a web browser needs to know about such things as the GNOME VFS to use files residing on such filesystem. Very bad design.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2014)

kpa said:


> This goes a bit offtopic I guess but it's seriously borked that a web browser needs to know about such things as the GNOME VFS to use files residing on such filesystem. Very bad design.


It's not required for Firefox to function and it's not enabled by default. It just makes the Firefox-GNOME integration better.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 19, 2014)

Apparently I don't have any of the ports/packages in the list after all but I do have lang/vala installed so I'll just upgrade that.


----------



## dantoac (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm a FreeBSD newbie and I'm got this when trying to install gnome3 or gnome3-lite: http://pastie.org/9737151

Then I went to accessibility/at-spi2-core/ and add MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes to at-spi2-core Makefile, but then the error changes to: http://pastie.org/9737156

I haven't tried anything else yet, but I would appreciate suggestions.

regards.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 23, 2014)

The obsessive part of me is disappointed that these changes now mean, that if you want www/webkit-gtk2 you have to have devel/dbus installed.  www/webkit-gtk2 requires devel/libsoup, which requires glib-networking,  which requires devel/dbus.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 23, 2014)

dantoac - have you tried to compile accessibility/at-spi2-core from its own port, not indirectly from x11/gnome3?


----------



## ZKRiNG (Nov 23, 2014)

Make sure you have the nvidia driver when compiling or it will fail with libEGL.

[ attempted translation -- Mod. ]


----------



## mveety (Nov 23, 2014)

With libEGL, make a package and take the headers and copy them to the proper locations, and use `pkg register` with +COMPACT_MANIFEST to get around the installation issues if you're using the nvidia driver.


----------



## dantoac (Nov 23, 2014)

talsamon said:


> dantoac - have you tried to compile accessibility/at-spi2-core from its own port, not indirectly from x11/gnome3?



Hi talsamon. Yes, I tried that, but same result: http://pastie.org/9739035



ZKRiNG said:


> Make sure you have the nvidia driver when compiling or it will fail with libEGL.
> 
> [ attempted translation -- Mod. ]



HI ZKRiNG I have nvidia-driver already installed, but don't see any error in this regard (yet).


----------



## ZKRiNG (Nov 23, 2014)

I removed the Nvidia driver, installed the libEGL and it is still compiling the dependencies


----------



## talsamon (Nov 24, 2014)

Try to recompile devel/glib20. I can't repeat this error.

But I see, if I try it, the difference in the compiler messages: 
	
	



```
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.0/xml'
Making all in atspi
gmake[3]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.0/atspi'
  GEN  atspi-enum-types.c
  GEN  atspi-enum-types.h
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.0/atspi'
```
 Your code is missing the two lines with "GEN", so I am guessing it has something to do with 
	
	



```
#include <glib-object.h>
```
in the atspi-enum-types.c file.

(Maybe it could be the same problem I had with the "glib.h" files. I had to remove all files in the /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/* and /usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include/* directories, deinstall devel/glib20 and reinstall it. But I am not sure if it's also the solution for your problem).


----------



## ZKRiNG (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi!

All compiled well this night, the problem is now I'm trying to install the Nvidia driver and got:

```
pkg-static: nvidia-driver-340.46 conflicts with libEGL-10.3.3 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/libEGL.so
```

Any solution? I'm not quite sure about remove first libEGL port without knowing if it will remove too all the dependencies of it. Any system for replacing it?

Now I'm using the nv driver but it's really slow.

PD: I tried to do a `pkg delete` and it asks to remove too full gnome3 install. Any easy solution?


----------



## talsamon (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone changed in x11/nvidia/Makefile


```
# Adjust installation paths of some conflicting files (shared also between
# libGL and xorg-server) to ease package manager work, esp. with pkgng
  ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e '/LIBDIR/s:xorg/modules/extensions:&/.nvidia:' \
  ${WRKSRC}/x11/extension/Makefile
  ${REINPLACE_CMD} -e '/LIBDIR/s:lib:&/.nvidia:' \
  ${WRKSRC}/lib/libGL/Makefile
```

the line 
	
	



```
LIBDIR=  ${LOCALBASE}/lib/.nvidia
```
 in work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-340.46/lib/libGL/Makefile.

You can try to change the line 
	
	



```
LIBDIR=  ${LOCALBASE}/lib
```
 in
work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-340.46/lib/libEGL/Makefile

I think it should be this line  (put it in the x11/nvidia-driver/Makefile), but I am not sure, someone with more experience should check and/or correct it.

```
${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's/LIBDIR/lib/' \
${WRKSRC}/lib/libEGL/Makefile
```


----------



## ZKRiNG (Nov 24, 2014)

It did not work but I installed it from the Nvidia website and it's all working now.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 3, 2014)

I did not realize this before, because UPDATING in the local  ports tree is a redacted version of the full commit. I was looking for some other thing when I ran into this: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=372768

Looks like I got a shout-out for GNOME3 development. Oh, stop {blush}.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 29, 2015)

So on a freshly install 10.1-RELEASE including patching, and a freshly updated ports tree I get this.  (Installing using ports is taking a really long time needless to say. )


```
===>  Verifying install for gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2>=1.4.0 in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2
===>  Staging for gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2-1.4.5
===>  gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2-1.4.5 depends on package: iso-codes>=0 - found
===>  gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2-1.4.5 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins>=1.4.0 - found
===>  gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2-1.4.5 depends on executable: webcamd - not found
===>  Verifying install for webcamd in /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd
===>  webcamd-3.18.0.1 depends on package: v4l_compat>=1.0.20100321 - found
===>  webcamd-3.18.0.1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>  webcamd-3.18.0.1 depends on package: cuse4bsd-kmod>=0.1.31 - not found
===>  Verifying install for cuse4bsd-kmod>=0.1.31 in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod
===>  cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.36 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## hukadan (Mar 29, 2015)

It seems you do not have the source files. What `ls /usr/src` gives you ?


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 29, 2015)

hukadan said:


> It seems you do not have the source files. What `ls /usr/src` gives you ?



Literally nothing.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep. Your next step should have been to search over the forum . You would have found this thread (among others) Thread installing-freebsd-9-source.29172. I hope it helps.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 29, 2015)

Great minds think alike. Already into that discussion. But I had to take a break, because apparently Windows is running the weather and I got another couple feet of snow last night, when it was only supposed to be 10cm. Thank goodness for snow throwers. Hmmm can FreeBSD make my snow thrower better? 

Maybe the port someday could automatically fetch that code. (Or maybe that's my old Windows way of thinking.) Stay tuned.


----------



## mithra (Apr 8, 2015)

GNOME3 won't install via pkg on FreeBSD9.3:

`pkg install gnome3`
yields:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'gnome3' have been found in the repositories
```
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD mithra 9.3-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p10 #0: Tue Feb 24 21:28:03 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Ports and packages at latest versions.

Trying to make x11/gnome3  runs until sushi fails to build, and sushi also isn't available via pkg:

```
===>  Building for sushi-3.12.0
Making all in src
gmake[1]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/x11-fm/sushi/work/sushi-3.12.0/src'
gmake  all-am
gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/x11-fm/sushi/work/sushi-3.12.0/src'
  CCLD  sushi-start
  GISCAN  Sushi-1.0.gir
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::wait(std::unique_lock<std::mutex>&)@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::__throw_bad_function_call()@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::chrono::_V2::steady_clock::now()@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::__throw_system_error(int)@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::chrono::_V2::system_clock::now()@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::~condition_variable()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::notify_all()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::condition_variable()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `__once_proxy@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::__detail::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::notify_one()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::__once_callable@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::__once_call@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
Makefile:672: recipe for target 'sushi-start' failed
gmake[2]: *** [sushi-start] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::wait(std::unique_lock<std::mutex>&)@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::__throw_bad_function_call()@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::chrono::_V2::steady_clock::now()@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::__throw_system_error(int)@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::chrono::_V2::system_clock::now()@GLIBCXX_3.4.19'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::~condition_variable()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::notify_all()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::condition_variable()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `__once_proxy@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::__detail::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::condition_variable::notify_one()@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::__once_callable@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: undefined reference to `std::__once_call@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', '../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'cc', '-o', '/usr/ports/x11-fm/sushi/work/sushi-3.12.0/src/tmp-introspectxMa3rn/Sushi-1.0', '-export-dynamic', '-I/usr/local/include', '-O2', '-march=native', '-mtune=native', '-fstack-protector', '-fno-strict-aliasing', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-fstack-protector', '/usr/ports/x11-fm/sushi/work/sushi-3.12.0/src/tmp-introspectxMa3rn/Sushi-1.0.o', '-L.', 'libsushi-1.0.la', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-Wl,--export-dynamic', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-pthread', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-lglib-2.0', '-lintl']' returned non-zero exit status 1
/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspection:153: recipe for target 'Sushi-1.0.gir' failed
```


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Apr 24, 2015)

I am trying to build x11/gnome3, which doesn't seem like too much to ask, as without gnome3, `gdm` gives you nothing but a black screen (you can't even see the mouse cursor) and it is impossible to login to a graphical interface. The relevant error message in /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log  is:


```
gnome-session[80555]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file gnome-shell.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary

(gnome-settings-daemon:80567): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.Private.HalVolumeMonitor is not supported

(gnome-settings-daemon:80567): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to inhibit keypresses: GDBus.Error:eek:rg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-settings-daemon:80567): Gvc-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: OK
```

But I digress.  The point is that one wants to build x11/gnome3 otherwise gdm by itself is worthless.

But x11/gnome3 does not build.  More precisely, devel/libgdata does not build.  The dependency path is that x11/gnome3 depends on deskutils/gnome-utils, which depends on deskutils/gnome-contacts, which depends on databases/evolution-data-server, which depends on devel/libgdata, and devel/libgdata does not build.  I ran `make config` in all of the intermediate ports and there was nothing there that could avoid the dependency on libgdata.  And x11/gnome3-lite also depends on libgdata, although the path to evolution-data-server is somewhat different.

The build of libgdata fails shortly after g-ir-scanner emits a syntax error on /usr/include/runetype.h, a header file that contains an inline function definition (which is perfectly fine, because it is an inline function).  I  hope that the proximity of the error message and the failure of the build is a coincidence, because it is truly, truly, moronic to make a build depend on successful introspection of a header file. Incidentally, I took the function definition out of runetype.h (a file with a name ending in ".h") and put it into runetype-jfs.c (a file with a name ending in ".c") which runetype.h now includes.  It made no bloody difference, g-ir-scanner still emits the error message and libgdata still fails to build.

Here is the output of `uname -a`, if anyone is curious:


```
FreeBSD m5 10.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr  7 01:07:33 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Now, surely there must be other people on FreeBSD 10.1 who have successfully built x11/gnome3.  So how did they do it?  And what must I do to get the bloody thing to build?  Thank you in advance for any and all replies.  If you think that your reply will not be of general interest, then please send me electronic mail:
jay at m5 dot chicago dot il dot us.

  Jay F. Shachter


----------



## hukadan (Apr 24, 2015)

Jay F. Shachter said:


> The point is that one wants to build x11/gnome3
> otherwise gdm by itself is worthless.


If you only want a display manager and not x11/gnome3 itself, may be you could chose something that does not need it like x11/slim.



Jay F. Shachter said:


> libgdata does
> not build.


Could you provide some more information like the related error messages ?



Jay F. Shachter said:


> I ran "make config" in all of the intermediate ports and there was nothing there that could avoid the dependency on libgdata



Next time do yourself a favor and use `make config-recursive`  . See the Chapter 5.5 of the Handbook.



Jay F. Shachter said:


> The build of libgdata fails shortly after g-ir-scanner emits
> a syntax error on /usr/include/runetype.h, a header file that
> contains an inline function definition (which is perfectly fine,
> because it is an inline function). I hope that the proximity
> ...


Sorry, I am not smart enough to understand that part .

By the way, are you sure x11/xorg works properly before pushing further with x11/gnome3 or x11/gdm.

Also, please have a look to this thread *before* writing your next post : Thread formatting-guidelines.49535 (and edit that one if possible).


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Apr 24, 2015)

Here is the actual build error message,as requested:


```
===>  Building for libgdata-0.16.1
gmake[1]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
Making all in .
gmake[3]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
  GISCAN  gdata/GData-0.0.gir
/usr/include/runetype.h:94: syntax error, unexpected '{', expecting ',' or ';' in 'static __inline const _RuneLocale *__getCurrentRuneLocale(void) {' at '{'
Command '['/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect2HwP_R/GData-0.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect2HwP_R/functions.txt,/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect2HwP_R/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -11
/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspection:153: recipe for target 'gdata/GData-0.0.gir' failed
gmake[3]: *** [gdata/GData-0.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
Makefile:3084: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
Makefile:1218: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libgdata
```

I backed out my change to /usr/include/runetype.h before running the above; it didn't make a difference anyway, segregating the function definition in a .c file included by the .h file did not avert the error.  The compiler, of course, would not care about a function definition in a .h file, because it is an inline function -- for the curious, this is what it looks like, not that I think it matters:

```
static __inline const _RuneLocale *__getCurrentRuneLocale(void)
{

  if (_ThreadRuneLocale)
  return _ThreadRuneLocale;
  if (_CurrentRuneLocale)
  return _CurrentRuneLocale;
  return &_DefaultRuneLocale;
}
```
--  but `g-ir-scanner` chokes, and after `g-ir-scanner` choked, the build failed; but, as I said, I hope that the proximity of those two events is a coincidence, since it is truly moronic for a build to depend on successful introspection of a header file.

Now, as to whether x11/xorg works -- yes, it certainly does. I can login to ttyv1 and type `xinit` and get myself a graphical session on v9 ( :1).  V8 ( :0), you will recall, is utterly black because of the failed `gdm`, so my `xinit` creates a display on v9, but that is an irrelevant detail, if I kill `gdm` then `xinit` will create :0 on v8.  The point is that `Xorg` is working just fine.

As to whether I can build x11/slim instead of x11/gnome3, use that as my display manager, and then individually build whatever GNOME3 applications I want, like `gnome-terminal` -- well, I haven't tried to build x11/slim, but I just rebuilt x11/gnome-terminal, thereby deinstalling gnome-terminal-2.32.1_3 and installing gnome-terminal-3.14.3 -- and when I try to run it from my xinit session, the bloody thing doesn't run. It exits after displaying the following message:


```
** (gnome-terminal:97558): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Operating system does not support abstract socket namespace

Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8
```

So what the devil am I to do about that?  Once, I had a functioning `gnome-terminal` program, and now I haven't.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 24, 2015)

Jay F. Shachter said:


> The point is that one wants to build x11/gnome3
> otherwise gdm by itself is worthless.



I am sorry, I misunderstood that part. I thought you only wanted x11/gdm but had to build x11/gnome3 for dependency reasons. So forget about what I said about x11/slim. As for the rest, as far I understood, you modified some files in the /usr/include/ folder in order to make the port to build. Doing this kind of modification is, IMHO, not a good idea and is not the way things should work. But it is far beyond my skills so you will have to wait for a more advised opinion.


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Apr 24, 2015)

x11/gnome3 failed to build -- the specific failure occurred during the build of devel/libgdata. Based on the error message that I saw on the screen shortly before the build failed, I modified /usr/include/runetype.h and re-attempted the build.  The build failed in the exact same way as before. I backed out my change to /usr/include/runetype.h and restored it exactly to its former state.  Needless to say, the build still fails, in exactly the same way. It had nothing to do with my change to system header files, and the system header files are back to the way they were before.

Attempting then to abandon `gdm` -- which, upon updating to the latest version, had become completely worthless -- use another display manager, and only build the components of x11/gnome3 that I most needed, like `gnome-terminal`, I then individually rebuilt `gnome-terminal`, which now refuses to run -- it, too, has become completely worthless.  But there are presumably people who have built x11/gnome3.  How did they do it?

(Perhaps you are wondering why I re-built `gnome-terminal` atall -- why not continue to use the old version?  The problem is that the old version, ever since I upgraded all my ports, refused to run at all.  It  complained about the absence of libpng15.so.15.  I had to re-build it, to get it to ink with libpng16.so.16.  The libpng15.so.15 file had been removed, thus rendering nonfunctional all the programs that needed it.  This is progress. So I rebuilt `gnome-terminal`.  There are now no longer any references to nonexistent shared libraries.  The program simply exits as soon as you invoke it, complaining that

```
** (gnome-terminal:53964): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Operating system does not support abstract socket namespace

Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8
```
as stated in a previous message.  The moral of the story is that you should never, never, never, update your ports tree.  It is too late for me, but maybe I can save some of you from making the same mistake.)

As always, thank you in advance for any and all replies.

Jay F. Shachter


----------



## hukadan (Apr 25, 2015)

Jay F. Shachter said:


> The moral of the story is that you should
> never, never, never, update your ports tree.



That is not a good advice. The good advice is to always read the UPDATING file after updating the ports tree and before upgrading. You would have seen this message concerning graphics/png (which provides libpng16.so library)

```
20141225:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
  AUTHOR: antoine@FreeBSD.org

  The PNG library has been updated to version 1.6.16.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:
  portmaster -r png
  If you use portupgrade:
  portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```
So my guess is that you upgraded your ports without reading this file and that you have a lot of broken dependencies now. You can check this by installing sysutils/bsdadminscripts and running the `pkg_libchk` command. If you get a lot of messages, the easiest solution in my eyes is to reinstall everything (I mean the ports not the base system).

-- Edit --
If I am right about your install and you cannot solve the problem, I think you should post in a new thread since it is not a GNOME 3 related problem (or this entire conversation be moved to new thread).


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Apr 26, 2015)

Perhaps there are people who post to this forum without first reading the UPDATING file, and, if such people exist, it is right and proper to tell them to read the file, and no one on this forum should resent being given that advice.

I actually upgraded all of my ports, not just the ones that depend on graphics/png.  More precisely, I upgraded as many as I could; I did not upgrade the ones that, like devel/libgdata, fail to build.  At first I tried to do this with the `portmaster` command, specifically, with 
	
	



```
portmaster -fBDyw --no-confirm -a
```
.  The `portmaster` command, bless its heart, has that 
	
	



```
-w
```
 option, so that updating ports will never leave you with a formerly-functioning `gnome-terminal` program that no longer functions.  But `portmaster` aborts the moment it discovers that you have asked something of it that it cannot do, saying annoying things like


```
===>>> The x11/gnome-panel-reference port has been deleted: GNOME 2 was removed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Nor does it help if you remove the offending port with 
	
	



```
pkg delete
```
, because if you do, `portmaster` will just complain about something else (the above message was produced, for example, after I had already run 
	
	



```
pkg delete
```
 to remove a different port that `portmaster` had been formerly complaining about).  So I used `portupgrade` instead, which does not abort on failures, it continues doing what it can.  If I recall correctly, the specific command was 
	
	



```
portupgrade -afR
```
, and it only took six days, and surely one can live without one's computer for six days, there are so many good books to read.  And `portupgrade` without the 
	
	



```
-u
```
 option is supposed to behave like `portmaster` with the 
	
	



```
-w
```
 option, it is supposed to preserve old shared libraries, so I do not know why in bloody heck I lost libpng15.so.15 and ended up with programs like `gnome-terminal` that could no longer run.  But I digress.  Out of my approximately 1870 ports there were fewer than 1% that `portupgrade` failed to build, but then there were about 100 builds that `portupgrade` skipped, claiming that they depended on ports that had failed to build.

And apparently one of the ports that failed to build was devel/libgdata, thus depriving me of all of x11/gnome3, which is the reason why I came to this forum to ask my learned colleagues for help.  Perhaps I need to repeat my question.  I have not been able to build devel/libgdata.  I have shown you the error message.  In fact, let me run 
	
	



```
make V=1
```
 and show you a more verbose error message:

(No, on second thought, I shall not do that, because when I did it, your website did not let me post the message, complaining that it is more than 12500 characters long.  I shall show it to you in another message.)

But surely there must be readers of this forum who have successfully built devel/libgdata.  How did you do it?  What must I do to avert this error and build devel/libgdata successfully?

Jay F. Shachter
jay at m5 dot chicago dot il dot us


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Apr 26, 2015)

```
===>  Building for libgdata-0.16.1

gmake[1]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'

gmake  all-recursive

gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'

Making all in .

gmake[3]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'

/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner  --warn-all --namespace=GData --nsversion=0.0 --libtool="/bin/sh ./libtool"  --include=GObject-2.0 --include=libxml2-2.0 --include=Soup-2.4 --include=Json-1.0 --include=Goa-1.0 --pkg-export=libgdata  --library=gdata/libgdata.la --nsversion=0.0 --symbol-prefix=gdata --c-include="gdata/gdata.h" --cflags-begin -I/usr/local/include/libsoup-2.4 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include/json-glib-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include  -DSOUP_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=SOUP_VERSION_2_42 -DSOUP_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=SOUP_VERSION_2_48 -DGLIB_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=GLIB_VERSION_2_32 -DGLIB_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED='(G_ENCODE_VERSION(2, 38))' -DJSON_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=JSON_VERSION_1_0 -DJSON_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=JSON_VERSION_1_0 -I/usr/local/include/gcr-3 -I/usr/local/include/gck-1 -I/usr/local/include/p11-kit-1 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include/goa-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/goa-1.0/include -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include  -I. -I./gdata -I./gdata/media -I./gdata/services/documents -I./gdata/services/picasaweb -I./gdata/services/youtube -I./gdata/services/freebase -I./gdata -I./gdata/media -I./gdata/services/picasaweb -I./gdata/services/youtube -I./gdata/services/freebase -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libgdata\"  --cflags-end  gdata/gdata-entry.c gdata/gdata-feed.c gdata/gdata-service.c gdata/gdata-types.c gdata/gdata-query.c gdata/gdata-parser.c gdata/gdata-commentable.c gdata/gdata-comment.c gdata/gdata-access-handler.c gdata/gdata-access-rule.c gdata/gdata-parsable.c gdata/gdata-download-stream.c gdata/gdata-upload-stream.c gdata/gdata-buffer.c gdata/gdata-comparable.c gdata/gdata-batch-operation.c gdata/gdata-batchable.c gdata/gdata-batch-feed.c gdata/gdata-authorizer.c gdata/gdata-authorization-domain.c gdata/gdata-client-login-authorizer.c gdata/gdata-oauth1-authorizer.c gdata/atom/gdata-author.c gdata/atom/gdata-category.c gdata/atom/gdata-generator.c gdata/atom/gdata-link.c gdata/app/gdata-app-categories.c gdata/exif/gdata-exif-tags.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-email-address.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-feed-link.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-im-address.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-organization.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-phone-number.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-postal-address.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-reminder.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-when.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-where.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-who.c gdata/gd/gdata-gd-name.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-calendar.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-event.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-external-id.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-jot.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-language.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-relation.c gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-website.c gdata/georss/gdata-georss-where.c gdata/media/gdata-media-category.c gdata/media/gdata-media-content.c gdata/media/gdata-media-credit.c gdata/media/gdata-media-thumbnail.c gdata/media/gdata-media-group.c gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-service.c gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-calendar.c gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-event.c gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-query.c gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-feed.c gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-service.c gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-contact.c gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-group.c gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-query.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-service.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-feed.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-entry.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-document.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-text.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-presentation.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-spreadsheet.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-folder.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-drawing.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-pdf.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-query.c gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-upload-query.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-album.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-query.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-file.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-service.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-user.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-feed.c gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-comment.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-service.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-video.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-content.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-credit.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-query.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-group.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-state.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-control.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-category.c gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-comment.c gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-service.c gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-tasklist.c gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-task.c gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-query.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-service.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-result.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-search-query.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-search-result.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-topic-query.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-topic-result.c gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-query.c gdata/gdata-goa-authorizer.c gdata/gdata.h gdata/gdata-entry.h gdata/gdata-feed.h gdata/gdata-service.h gdata/gdata-query.h gdata/gdata-commentable.h gdata/gdata-comment.h gdata/gdata-access-handler.h gdata/gdata-access-rule.h gdata/gdata-parsable.h gdata/gdata-download-stream.h gdata/gdata-upload-stream.h gdata/gdata-comparable.h gdata/gdata-batch-operation.h gdata/gdata-batchable.h gdata/gdata-authorizer.h gdata/gdata-authorization-domain.h gdata/gdata-client-login-authorizer.h gdata/gdata-oauth1-authorizer.h gdata/gdata-goa-authorizer.h gdata/gdata-enums.h gdata/gdata-types.h gdata/gdata-version.h gdata/atom/gdata-author.h gdata/atom/gdata-category.h gdata/atom/gdata-generator.h gdata/atom/gdata-link.h gdata/app/gdata-app-categories.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-email-address.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-im-address.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-organization.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-phone-number.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-postal-address.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-reminder.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-when.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-where.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-who.h gdata/gd/gdata-gd-name.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-calendar.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-event.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-external-id.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-jot.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-language.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-relation.h gdata/gcontact/gdata-gcontact-website.h gdata/media/gdata-media-category.h gdata/media/gdata-media-content.h gdata/media/gdata-media-credit.h gdata/media/gdata-media-thumbnail.h gdata/media/gdata-media-enums.h gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-service.h gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-calendar.h gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-event.h gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-query.h gdata/services/calendar/gdata-calendar-feed.h gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-service.h gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-contact.h gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-group.h gdata/services/contacts/gdata-contacts-query.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-service.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-feed.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-entry.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-query.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-document.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-text.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-presentation.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-folder.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-drawing.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-pdf.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-spreadsheet.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-upload-query.h gdata/services/documents/gdata-documents-enums.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-service.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-query.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-file.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-album.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-user.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-feed.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-comment.h gdata/services/picasaweb/gdata-picasaweb-enums.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-service.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-video.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-content.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-credit.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-query.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-state.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-category.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-comment.h gdata/services/youtube/gdata-youtube-enums.h gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-service.h gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-tasklist.h gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-task.h gdata/services/tasks/gdata-tasks-query.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-service.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-result.h gdata/services/freebase

/gdata-freebase-search-query.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-search-result.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-topic-query.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-topic-result.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-query.h gdata/services/freebase/gdata-freebase-enums.h gdata/libgdata.la --output gdata/GData-0.0.gir

/usr/include/runetype.h:94: syntax error, unexpected '{', expecting ',' or ';' in 'static __inline const _RuneLocale *__getCurrentRuneLocale(void) {' at '{'

g-ir-scanner: compile: cc -Wall -Wno-deprecated-declarations -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include/goa-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/goa-1.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libsoup-2.4 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include/json-glib-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -c -o /usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/GData-0.0.o /usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/GData-0.0.c

g-ir-scanner: link: /bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link --tag=CC cc -o /usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/GData-0.0 -export-dynamic -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -s -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector /usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/GData-0.0.o -L. gdata/libgdata.la -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lglib-2.0 -lintl

libtool: link: cc -o /usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/.libs/GData-0.0 -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -s -fstack-protector /usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/GData-0.0.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L/usr/local/lib -L. gdata/.libs/libgdata.so /usr/local/lib/libp11-kit.so -lgmodule-2.0 -lsoup-2.4 -ljson-glib-1.0 -lgthread-2.0 -loauth -lgcr-base-3 -lgck-1 -lxml2 -lgoa-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib

Command '['/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/GData-0.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/functions.txt,/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/tmp-introspect3Q49qN/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -11

/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspection:153: recipe for target 'gdata/GData-0.0.gir' failed

gmake[3]: *** [gdata/GData-0.0.gir] Error 1

gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'

Makefile:3084: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'

Makefile:1218: recipe for target 'all' failed

gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'

===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## hukadan (Apr 26, 2015)

Jay F. Shachter said:


> Perhaps there are people who post to this forum without first reading the UPDATING file, and, if such people exist, it is right and proper to tell them to read the file, and no one on this forum should resent being given that advice.


Your comment on graphics/png port made me think that you did not read it. I apologize if my previous post offended you, it was not intentional.

As far as I am concerned, devel/libgdata build just fine with poudriere(8).

```
====>> Building devel/libgdata
build started at Sun Apr 26 10:42:25 CEST 2015
port directory: /usr/ports/devel/libgdata
building for: FreeBSD 10_1-RELEASE-artificier-job-01 10.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 amd64
maintained by: kwm@FreeBSD.org
Makefile ident:  $FreeBSD: head/devel/libgdata/Makefile 373802 2014-12-03 09:18:23Z kwm $
Poudriere version: 3.1.4
Host OSVERSION: 1001000
Jail OSVERSION: 1001000
---Begin Environment---
OSVERSION=1001000
UNAME_v=FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9
UNAME_r=10.1-RELEASE-p9
-----  SNIP -----
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: package  >============================
===>  Building package for libgdata-0.16.1
===========================================================================
====>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for libgdata-0.16.1
build of devel/libgdata ended at Sun Apr 26 10:44:05 CEST 2015
build time: 00:01:40
```
So I do not know what is the origin of your error.

As I said in my previous post, may be rebuilding all your ports will save you time and headaches. I use poudriere(8) so I cannot help you with other tools. But if you want to do so with portmaster(8), here is the corresponding thread : Thread rebuilding-all-ports-with-portmaster.51210.


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Apr 26, 2015)

So, you are able to rebuild devel/libgdata.  Do you have an inline function definition in /usr/include/runetype.h?  That's what I have, in 10.1-RELEASE-p9 (32-bit), and it is causing `g-ir-scanner` to choke.  Are there different versions of /usr/include/runetype.h in the i386 and amd64 versions of FreeBSD?  Or different versions of `g-ir-scanner`?  On my system the inline function is at Line 94 of runetype.h and it is named __getCurrentRuneLocale.

Jay F. Shachter
jay at m5 dot chicago dot il dot us


----------



## protocelt (Apr 26, 2015)

Jay F. Shachter, this problem is likely specific to your environment. When is the last time you updated your installed ports before now? gnome-terminal-2.32.1_3 was updated to gnome-terminal-3.14.1 in November of last year. In addition, this PR 185923 might relate to your problem specifically.


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (May 7, 2015)

Perhaps the problem is likely specific to my environment, but my question is a simple one, and easily answered: when you rebuild devel/libgdata, does the build process run `g-ir-scanner` on /usr/include/runetype.h, or does it not?  The output on the screen prior to the invocation (unless you invoke `make V=1` for more verbose output) is 
	
	



```
GISCAN  gdata/GData-0.0.gir
```
And if your build process does invoke `g-ir-scanner` on /usr/include/runetype.h, does /usr/include/runetype.h contain an inline function definition beginning on line 94, or does it not?  Two simple questions, easily answered.

As for my specific environment, I initially installed 10.0-BETA, and recently upgraded to 10.1-RELEASE-p9 with `freebsd-update`, and updated my ports tree then, and rebuilt my ports, because that's what the manual page says you have to do.  Did I update my ports prior to that?  Certainly not.  I stand by my earlier advice: never, never, never update your ports tree.  You always end up with a broken system when you do, and you have to spend days of nonstop labor to get it working again.  I haven't told you the latest.  Whenever `emacs` draws a character, it is invisible, until you move the window.  It's not just emacs; the same is true of certain programs with menubars -- when you bring up a menu, the characters on the menu are invisible.  Then, when you traverse the menu, and pass thru a menu item, causing it to be redrawn, it becomes visible.  So, one thinks, maybe this is a problem only with particular fonts, or, perhaps, only in small sizes.  I invoke `emacs` and select "Set Default Font ..." from the Options menu, and I select a different font, and a slightly higher point size (the default size is absurdly small), and then emacs immediately coredumps.  I re-invoke it, and select a different font this time, and select a larger point size, maybe the invisible characters have something to do with what the X server does when trying to render very small fonts.  But no matter how large I make them, the characters I type are still invisible, until I shake the window.  Fortunately, I have xemacs -- which is not a FreeBSD port, that's why it works, I brought over the source and built it myself -- and the characters it draws on the screen are not invisible.  If it turns out that I can get `emacs` to work by updating some library on which it depends, then some other program will break.  It's always something.


----------



## hukadan (May 7, 2015)

Jay F. Shachter said:


> Two simple questions, easily answered.


Two simple answers then.


Jay F. Shachter said:


> does the build process run  g-ir-scanner on /usr/include/runetype.h, or does it not?


My building log gives me :

```
--- SNIP --
GISCAN  gdata/GData-0.0.gir
/usr/include/runetype.h:94: syntax error, unexpected '{', expecting ',' or ';' in '{' at '{'
  GICOMP  gdata/GData-0.0.gir
VAPIGEN gdata/libgdata.vapi
  GEN  gdata/libgdata.deps
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
Making all in po
gmake[3]: Entering directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1/po'
  MSGFMT ar.gmo
  MSGFMT as.gmo
  MSGFMT be.gmo
--- SNIP --
```
So yes it does but despite the syntax error the package still builds fine. From the same log :

```
====>> Building devel/libgdata
build started at Sun Apr 26 10:42:25 CEST 2015
port directory: /usr/ports/devel/libgdata
building for: FreeBSD 10_1-RELEASE-artificier-job-01 10.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 amd64
maintained by: kwm@FreeBSD.org
Makefile ident:  $FreeBSD: head/devel/libgdata/Makefile 373802 2014-12-03 09:18:23Z kwm $
Poudriere version: 3.1.4
Host OSVERSION: 1001000
Jail OSVERSION: 1001000
--- SNIP ---
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/libgdata/work/libgdata-0.16.1'
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: package  >============================
===>  Building package for libgdata-0.16.1
===========================================================================
====>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for libgdata-0.16.1
build of devel/libgdata ended at Sun Apr 26 10:44:05 CEST 2015
build time: 00:01:40
```



Jay F. Shachter said:


> does /usr/include/runetype.h contain an inline function definition beginning on line 94, or does it not?



At line 94 and after in my /usr/include/runetype.h file :

```
static __inline const _RuneLocale *__getCurrentRuneLocale(void)
{

   if (_ThreadRuneLocale)
       return _ThreadRuneLocale;
   if (_CurrentRuneLocale)
       return _CurrentRuneLocale;
   return &_DefaultRuneLocale;
}
```
So yes it does.


----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, just joining the GNOME party. I upgraded my system earlier today, and now I have a problem with graphics/colord. The  symptom is that `colormgr get-profiles` no longer shows the installed profiles. I had `xiccd` compiled from source, but it's now unable to load profiles with the message: 
	
	



```
Unable to find default local directory monitor type
```
 Seems like an issue with glib/gio. Not sure what went wrong.

I have a simple test for it:

```
python -c "import gio; print gio.File('/home/').monitor_directory(gio.FILE_MONITOR_NONE, None).is_cancelled()"
```
This should return a bool on a properly functioning system, but now it returns the above error.


----------



## hanhtm (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all,
I started upgrading from GNOME 3.14 to GNOME 3.16 using portupgrade
`portupgrade -arR` and I faced with following error.
Could you please advise how to solve this problem?
thank you.
If you need more information, please let me know.

```
make[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/gdm/work/gdm-3.16.2/docs'
gmake[3]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/x11/gdm/work/gdm-3.16.2'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/gdm/work/gdm-3.16.2'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/gdm/work/gdm-3.16.2'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/gdm/work/gdm-3.16.2'
===>  Staging for gdm-3.16.2
===>  gdm-3.16.2 depends on package: zenity>=3.0.0 - found
===>  gdm-3.16.2 depends on file: gnome-shell>=3.15.92 - not found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by gnome-shell-3.16.3 for building
===>  Extracting for gnome-shell-3.16.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome3/gnome-shell-3.16.3.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for gnome-shell-3.16.3
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gnome-shell-3.16.3
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on package: ca_root_nss>=0 - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: gnome-control-center - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins>=1.4.0 - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libstartup-notification-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libcaribou.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcaribou.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libmutter.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libmutter.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgnome-keyring.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgnome-keyring.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgcr-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcr-3.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libtelepathy-glib.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtelepathy-glib.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libtelepathy-logger.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtelepathy-logger.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libfolks.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfolks.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libibus-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libibus-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libpulse.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpulse.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libcroco-0.6.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcroco-0.6.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libdbus-glib-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libclutter-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libclutter-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgjs.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgjs.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libedataserver-1.2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgnome-desktop-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgnome-desktop-3.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgtk-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgirepository-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so)
===>  Configuring for gnome-shell-3.16.3
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-ca-certificates
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... yes
checking whether UID '0' is supported by ustar format... yes
checking whether GID '0' is supported by ustar format... yes
checking how to create a ustar tar archive... (cached) /usr/bin/tar
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for gcc... clang
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether clang accepts -g... yes
checking for clang option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether clang understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of clang... gcc3
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether clang++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of clang++... gcc3
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by clang... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from clang object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... clang-cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if clang supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for clang option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if clang PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if clang static flag -static works... yes
checking if clang supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if clang supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the clang linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... clang++ -E
checking for ld used by clang++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the clang++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for clang++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if clang++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if clang++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if clang++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if clang++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the clang++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for intltool >= 0.40... 0.51.0 found
checking for intltool-update... /usr/local/bin/intltool-update
checking for intltool-merge... /usr/local/bin/intltool-merge
checking for intltool-extract... /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl
checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.20.2
checking for XML::Parser... ok
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.22... yes
checking for xsltproc... /usr/local/bin/xsltproc
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes
checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 3... python3
checking for python3... /usr/local/bin/python3
checking for python3 version... 3.4
checking for python3 platform... freebsd10
checking for python3 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python3.4/site-packages
checking for python3 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.4/site-packages
checking for GStreamer (needed for recording functionality)... yes
checking for TEST_SHELL_RECORDER... yes
checking for libsystemd-journal... no
auto
checking for GNOME_SHELL... yes
checking for MUTTER... yes
checking for GNOME_SHELL_JS... yes
checking for ST... yes
checking for SHELL_PERF_HELPER... yes
checking for SHELL_HOTPLUG_SNIFFER... yes
checking for TRAY... yes
checking for GVC... yes
checking for DESKTOP_SCHEMAS... yes
checking for BROWSER_PLUGIN... yes
checking for BLUETOOTH... no
checking for CALENDAR_SERVER... no
configure: error: Package requirements (libecal-1.2 >= 3.5.3 libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90 gio-2.0) were not met:

Package dependency requirement 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libedataserver-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables CALENDAR_SERVER_CFLAGS
and CALENDAR_SERVER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gnome@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/gnome-shell/work/gnome-shell-3.16.3/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-shell
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gdm
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20150811-1234-yqfv8e env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=gdm-3.14.2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.14.2 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'x11/gnome-shell' (gnome-shell-3.14.4) because a requisite package 'gdm-3.14.2' (x11/gdm) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/gnome-shell-extensions' (gnome-shell-extensions-3.14.4) because a requisite package 'gnome-shell-3.14.4' (x11/gnome-shell) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/gnome-terminal' (gnome-terminal-3.14.3) because a requisite package 'nautilus-3.14.2' (x11-fm/nautilus) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/gnome3' (gnome3-3.14.2) because a requisite package 'gnome-terminal-3.14.3' (x11/gnome-terminal) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
   - sysutils/fusefs-exfat (marked as IGNORE)
   ! devel/gnome-common (gnome-common-3.14.0)   (unknown build error)
   ! devel/appstream-glib (appstream-glib-0.2.6_2)   (install error)
   * devel/appstream-glib (appdata-tools-0.1.8_1)
   ! sysutils/tracker (tracker-1.2.6_2)   (new compiler error)
   * x11-fm/nautilus (nautilus-3.14.2)
   * sysutils/brasero (brasero-3.12.0_2)
   * archivers/file-roller (file-roller-3.14.2_1,1)
   * graphics/evince (evince-3.14.2_1)
   ! www/epiphany (epiphany-3.12.1_2)   (unknown build error)
   ! net/gnome-online-accounts (gnome-online-accounts-3.14.3)   (unknown build error)
   * net/grilo-plugins (grilo-plugins-0.2.13)
   * multimedia/totem (totem-3.14.1_2)
   * x11-fm/sushi (sushi-3.12.0_2)
   * deskutils/gnome-photos (gnome-photos-3.14.2)
   * deskutils/gnome-documents (gnome-documents-3.14.2)
   * databases/evolution-data-server (evolution-data-server-3.12.11_1)
   * multimedia/cheese (cheese-3.14.2_1)
   * sysutils/gnome-control-center (gnome-control-center-3.14.4)
   * mail/evolution (evolution-3.12.11_2)
   * net-im/folks (folks-0.10.1)
   * net-im/empathy (empathy-3.12.8)
   * deskutils/gnome-contacts (gnome-contacts-3.14.2)
   * deskutils/gnome-utils (gnome-utils-3.14.0,1)
   ! x11/gdm (gdm-3.14.2)   (configure error)
   * x11/gnome-shell (gnome-shell-3.14.4)
   * x11/gnome-shell-extensions (gnome-shell-extensions-3.14.4)
   * x11/gnome-terminal (gnome-terminal-3.14.3)
   * x11/gnome3 (gnome3-3.14.2)
```


----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2015)

Can you try to manually upgrade the dependencies, either by directly listing them as arguments to `portupgrade` or by uninstalling and reinstalling from ports?


----------



## hanhtm (Aug 12, 2015)

I upgraded x11/gnome-shell
with the command `portupgrade gnome-shell` and ended up
with same error. Do you have any clue? Thank you.

```
root@localhost:~ # portupgrade gnome-shell
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 993 packages found - done]
--->  Upgrading 'gnome-shell-3.14.4' to 'gnome-shell-3.16.3' (x11/gnome-shell)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11/gnome-shell'
===>  Cleaning for gnome-shell-3.16.3
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by gnome-shell-3.16.3 for building
===>  Extracting for gnome-shell-3.16.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome3/gnome-shell-3.16.3.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for gnome-shell-3.16.3
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gnome-shell-3.16.3
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on package: ca_root_nss>=0 - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: gnome-control-center - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins>=1.4.0 - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libstartup-notification-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libcaribou.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcaribou.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libmutter.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libmutter.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgnome-keyring.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgnome-keyring.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgcr-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcr-3.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libtelepathy-glib.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtelepathy-glib.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libtelepathy-logger.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtelepathy-logger.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libfolks.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfolks.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libibus-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libibus-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libpulse.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpulse.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libcroco-0.6.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcroco-0.6.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libdbus-glib-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libclutter-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libclutter-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgjs.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgjs.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libedataserver-1.2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgnome-desktop-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgnome-desktop-3.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgtk-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libgirepository-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
===>  gnome-shell-3.16.3 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so)
===>  Configuring for gnome-shell-3.16.3
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-ca-certificates
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... yes
checking whether UID '0' is supported by ustar format... yes
checking whether GID '0' is supported by ustar format... yes
checking how to create a ustar tar archive... (cached) /usr/bin/tar
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for gcc... clang
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether clang accepts -g... yes
checking for clang option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether clang understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of clang... gcc3
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether clang++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of clang++... gcc3
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by clang... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.2 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from clang object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... clang-cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if clang supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for clang option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if clang PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if clang static flag -static works... yes
checking if clang supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if clang supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the clang linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... clang++ -E
checking for ld used by clang++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the clang++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for clang++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if clang++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if clang++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if clang++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if clang++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the clang++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for intltool >= 0.40... 0.51.0 found
checking for intltool-update... /usr/local/bin/intltool-update
checking for intltool-merge... /usr/local/bin/intltool-merge
checking for intltool-extract... /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl
checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.20.2
checking for XML::Parser... ok
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.22... yes
checking for xsltproc... /usr/local/bin/xsltproc
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes
checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 3... python3
checking for python3... /usr/local/bin/python3
checking for python3 version... 3.4
checking for python3 platform... freebsd10
checking for python3 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python3.4/site-packages
checking for python3 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.4/site-packages
checking for GStreamer (needed for recording functionality)... yes
checking for TEST_SHELL_RECORDER... yes
checking for libsystemd-journal... no
auto
checking for GNOME_SHELL... yes
checking for MUTTER... yes
checking for GNOME_SHELL_JS... yes
checking for ST... yes
checking for SHELL_PERF_HELPER... yes
checking for SHELL_HOTPLUG_SNIFFER... yes
checking for TRAY... yes
checking for GVC... yes
checking for DESKTOP_SCHEMAS... yes
checking for BROWSER_PLUGIN... yes
checking for BLUETOOTH... no
checking for CALENDAR_SERVER... no
configure: error: Package requirements (libecal-1.2 >= 3.5.3 libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90 gio-2.0) were not met:

Package dependency requirement 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libedataserver-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables CALENDAR_SERVER_CFLAGS
and CALENDAR_SERVER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gnome@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/gnome-shell/work/gnome-shell-3.16.3/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-shell
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20150812-1481-rkkc2j env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=gnome-shell-3.14.4 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.14.4 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
   ! x11/gnome-shell (gnome-shell-3.14.4)   (configure error)
root@localhost:~ # whereis gnome-shell
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 12, 2015)

```
configure: error: Package requirements (libecal-1.2 >= 3.5.3 libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90 gio-2.0) were not met:
Package dependency requirement 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libedataserver-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'
```
You need to update databases/evolution-data-server. Please, be sure that you have your ports tree updated.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=393607


----------



## topcat (Aug 12, 2015)

I found the reason for my issue. It seems that there is a problem with the gio backend. It's under investigation.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202128


----------



## hanhtm (Aug 13, 2015)

cpm said:


> ```
> configure: error: Package requirements (libecal-1.2 >= 3.5.3 libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90 gio-2.0) were not met:
> Package dependency requirement 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90' could not be satisfied.
> Package 'libedataserver-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'
> ...


Thanks cpm, upgrading databases/evolution-data-server did the trick.


----------



## kb6rxe (Sep 4, 2015)

I, too,  have the disappearing character problem in emacs when I am using Lithuanian or some special French characters. 
Here are some of the characters that disappear: ąčęėįš
Normal English characters are visible.
Also certain text in html files disappear in emacs until I shake the emacs window. For example in <TITLE>text</TITLE>
the "text" is invisible until the window is shaken.


----------



## Beastie7 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if there's a meta-port for this, but how does one install just GNOME 3 Classic mode? I'd like to spin up an environment without the GNOME 3 shell overlay mess and just have the classic GTK3 session utilities.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 27, 2015)

Beastie7 said:


> I'm not sure if there's a meta-port for this, but how does one install just GNOME 3 Classic mode?



GNOME "Classic" is just a bunch of included extensions for the GNOME Shell, so you can't just install "Classic" mode.


----------



## Beastie7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ah, I see. That's disappointing. Oh well


----------



## Mark Weisman (Mar 21, 2017)

I am very new to FreeBSD, the last install I did was v4.7, some years ago. I am currently unable to get GNOME3 working on my recently built FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE box. Here are the steps I completed:

Installed GNOME3 on FreeBSD 11.0 using `pkg install gnome3` which completed successfully.
Installed XWindows using `pkg install xorg` which completed successfully.
Then, I added, what I thought was correct, to the appropriate files.

Added 
	
	



```
kern.vty=vt
```
 to /boot/loader.conf
Added 
	
	



```
proc /proc procfs rw 0 0
```
 to /etc/fstab
Added 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf
Restarted machine.

Results.
When I reboot the computer, computer gets to CL login, screen blinks, displays (arrow (i.e. XWindows)) cursor for a second, then goes dark, display goes offline, and computer freezes. Cannot use Alt+F key to get out, computer is locked up.
The only way I can get back is boot up single user, then mount the "/" mount point with rw perms. Comment out the aforementioned lines from the files, then boot to multi-user as usual.

What am I missing? What did I do wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2017)

You can remove kern.vty=vt from loader.conf, it's the default setting so there's no need to set it explicitly. Remove the gdm_enable and gnome_enable from rc.conf. You need to make sure Xorg itself is configured correctly first and this is easier to do if you use `startx`. Once Xorg works correctly you can re-enable GDM again.


----------



## skuzma1986 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello! 

Why there is no gnome3 package?

Alexander


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2017)

There is.


----------



## ls4680 (Nov 1, 2017)

I cannot get the gnome desktop.  When trying to start GNOME all I get is a a black screen.
New system with fresh install:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD DESKTEST 11.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I have tried both installing GNOME `pkg install` and also from ports
xorg-7.7_3
gnome3-3.18.0


```
cat /root/.xinitrc
exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session
startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.5084 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p13 amd64

Current Operating System: FreeBSD DESKTEST 11.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64

Build Date: 19 October 2017  09:03:10AM



Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 31 21:21:21 2017

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

scfb trace: probe start

scfb trace: probe done

failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument

gnome-session-is-accelerated: llvmpipe detected.

gnome-session-binary[5100]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Unable to lookup session information for process '5100'

gnome-session-binary[5100]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Unable to lookup session information for process '5100'

gnome-session-binary[5100]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file xscreensaver.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-DWDX8Y

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-DWDX8Y

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-DWDX8Y/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-DWDX8Y

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-DWDX8Y/ssh



** (gnome-settings-daemon:5122): WARNING **: Ignoring unknown module 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation'



(gnome-settings-daemon:5122): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to inhibit keypresses: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files



** (gnome-settings-daemon:5122): WARNING **: Unable to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files

Connection failure: Connection refused

pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused

gnome-session-binary[5100]: WARNING: App 'pulseaudio.desktop' exited with code 1
```

(SCREEN IS BLACK)




```
also tried:

cat /root/.xsession
#!/bin/sh
exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session

startx
```

( I do get the login screen where I can select a username and enter a password but after entering the password the screen goes black, except for the mouse cursor)



```
cat .xinitrc
exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4 --with-ck-launch
startx
```

Xcfe4 works as documented.



Motherboard is SuperMicro X10SRM-F with onboard video, video chipset: Aspeed AST2400 BMC

Monitor is 15” NEC MultiSync LCD1700M+


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 1, 2017)

I had a machine for the life of me I could not get get GNOME3 working on.  So I bought an NVIDIA video card, loaded the driver, and poof, GNOME3 easy peezy stock install.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2017)

Remove `startx` from ~/.xinitrc. If the exec is successful commands after it will never be reached. If the exec fails however you could end up in an endless loop (`startx` executes ~/.xinitrc which runs `startx` which executes ~/.xinitrc, which runs `startx`, etc. etc. )


----------



## ls4680 (Nov 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Remove `startx` from ~/.xinitrc. If the exec is successful commands after it will never be reached. If the exec fails however you could end up in an endless loop (`startx` executes ~/.xinitrc which runs `startx` which executes ~/.xinitrc, which runs `startx`, etc. etc. )



Sorry my post was not clear.  I usually run from root and the prompt is "#" which is also the comment character so I removed the prompts. `startx` was typed as a single separate command and is not part of the the .xinitrc file.

```
DESKTEST ~#cat .xinitrc
#exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session
exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4 --with-ck-launch

DESKTEST ~#startx
```


----------



## ls4680 (Nov 6, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> I had a machine for the life of me I could not get get GNOME3 working on.  So I bought an NVIDIA video card, loaded the driver, and poof, GNOME3 easy peezy stock install.



I was also thinking that it is a video card issue.  As I understand it Aspeed chipset is supported (ast_drv).

I loaded multimedia/vlc and when I try and load a file using vlc within xfce I get:

```
VLC media player 2.2.6 Umbrella (revision 2.2.6-0-g1aae78981c)
[000000080243d050] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
[00000008025a4650] oss audio output error: cannot open OSS device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
[00000008025a4650] core audio output error: module not functional
[0000000818843150] core decoder error: failed to create audio output
Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_nvidia.so" not found, required by "vlc"
Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_nvidia.so" not found, required by "vlc"
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
[0000000827a1f210] xcb_xv vout display error: unknown XVideo RGB format 0 ()
(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.
(EE)
(EE) Backtrace:
(EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x1fb) [0x588ffb]
(EE) 1: /usr/local/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x4b) [0x44e84b]
(EE) 2: /usr/local/bin/X (xf86PostMotionEvent+0x121) [0x48aad1]
(EE) 3: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so (_init+0x5533) [0x80e2126d3]
(EE) 4: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so (_init+0x26f3) [0x80e20cc83]
(EE) 5: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so (_init+0x1610) [0x80e20ace0]
(EE) 6: /usr/local/bin/X (xf86AddEnabledDevice+0x58) [0x47c708]
(EE) 7: /usr/local/bin/X (xf86InstallSIGIOHandler+0x347) [0x49f487]
(EE) 8: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_sigmask+0x536) [0x8025cbd86]
(EE) 9: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_getspecific+0xe5f) [0x8025cbbef]
(EE) 10: ? (?+0xe5f) [0x7ffffffffe62]
(EE) 11: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ast_drv.so (_init+0xd62) [0x806303c32]
(EE) 12: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ast_drv.so (_init+0x115b) [0x8063042ab]
(EE) 13: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ast_drv.so (_init+0x5b6e) [0x80630d2ce]
```
and xfe locks up so I have to reboot.  I have not configured a nvidia card so I do not understand why it is looking for nvidia.

I am following your lead, I just ordered an NVIDIA card and will try that.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2017)

multimedia/vlc may have an VDPAU option turned on and your ast_drv Xorg driver doesn't support that.
https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_GPU_Decoding/


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello
I am trying  to get Gnome3 running on my Dell Precision T3600. I get the OOPS error message error message.
I am using xterm/ I have had no luck starting Gnome3 since.. Gnome 3 ran once, and I have not been able to get it running since. I have xterm running now.
Gnome 3 runs well on my other Dell T3600 I have Ubuntu 17.10 running. I wont post what I think of 17.10. The gdm/session log has some errors listed, like (gnome-settings-daemon:54284: WARNING *** Unable to register client:
Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2018)

mrredeyeflight Please don't post the same question in multiple threads.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (May 1, 2018)

SirDice said:


> mrredeyeflight Please don't post the same question in multiple threads.[/QUO
> 
> 
> SirDice said:
> ...


----------



## PacketMan (May 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure most people are using this discussion thread for their GNOME3 installation issues; even though most times its more of a case of X and video drivers instead of the actual GNOME3 port installation being awry.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2018)

mrredeyeflight said:


> The gdm/session log has some errors listed, like (gnome-settings-daemon:54284: WARNING *** Unable to register client:
> Can someone point me in the right direction?


I'm guessing you don't have dbus running.

Handbook: 5.7.1. GNOME


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello
I managed to get Gnome running, Without reinstalling. It is not core dumping either. Gnome runs well under FreeBSD.
Thanks


----------



## bsdfan99 (Nov 4, 2018)

I used FreeBSD over 15 years ago and getting back now. I tried installing on a Lenovo laptop, installed FreeBSD 12-BETA3, got network wireless working and everything fine on shell. I can do a `pkg install xorg` but `pkg install gnome3` does not even get started and gives an error not found. I was able to install `pkg install xfce4` but looks like resolution or driver messed up so does not even load. Any tips for Lenovo L450 model to try out FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2018)

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## bsdfan99 (Nov 6, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


Thanks I will try, but do you know why _pkg install gnome3_  does not work in recent FREEBSD 12.0 BETA3


----------



## obsigna (Jun 8, 2019)

Is there a technical reason for GNOME3 in the ports not being updated from version 3.28 to 3.32?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 15, 2019)

obsigna said:


> Is there a technical reason for GNOME3 in the ports not being updated from version 3.28 to 3.32?



AFAIK there is only one active developer (Koop Mast) working on it. It may be the reason why GNOME updates take so long.





__





						Gnome - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org


----------



## obsigna (Jun 15, 2019)

cpm@ said:


> AFAIK there is only one active developer (Koop Mast) working on it. It may be the reason why GNOME updates take so long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I will be patient.


----------



## KenGordon (Mar 7, 2021)

I am wishing to install MATE on my new install of FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4, but from what I am finding, that won't work...yet.

I installed a desktop as suggested by TriHexagonal, and that went forward to completion easily enough (although it seemed to take forever to install XORG...like 4 hours). Now I want to upgrade the desktop to something with more features, and from what I am reading MATE would be the most logical one to move to.

As I have mentioned, my ultimate goal is to build a desktop and operating system for the computo-klutzes in my family (6 of them) so they can all dump Billy Gates' offerings.

I previously used XFCE and liked it well enough, although it seemed to be a bit "light" in features.

My understanding is that MATE is an "upgrade" of GNOME3, therefore I am posting to this part of the forum in hopes of finding some help with getting MATE configured correctly, if that is possible.

So, am I on the correct part of the forum? If not, where should I be posting questions about MATE?

Thanks,

Ken Gordon


----------



## KenGordon (Mar 7, 2021)

Well!!! I am quite surprised by this, but this morning, I edited my .xinitrc file to include "mate-session exec", and then typed "startx". Lo and behold, MATE started up just fine! My only issue is that when trying to drag an open window which contains xfe it drags very slowly, kinda like it is connected to a bunch of rubber-bands, but eventually stays where I leave it.

Also, all the applications I had previously installed, Firefox, Libreoffice, Thunderbird, etc., work just fine and are listed in the Applications box. In fact, I am listening to Sunday Baroque as I type this.

I feel kind of like I fell into the outhouse and came out smelling like a rose. ;-)

So far, I am finding this to be very nice. More experimentation is planned.

Ken Gordon


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2021)

KenGordon said:


> I edited my .xinitrc file to include "mate-session exec"


Wrong order, it's `exec mate-session`


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

I just installed FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE. I configured the network and now I have installed and configured GNOME 3 as per the handbook, but it does not start at boot. I double checked I followed the configuration sets correctly, everything was done correctly.

Now what?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello,

do you have set `gnome_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf ?


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes I do.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

Can you confirm that it works by starting it by hand?


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

I tried to start it using the second method in the handbook but there is a problem.


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

I just noticed I made a mistake '"echo' should have been '"exec".

I tried again but I still get the same message.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

AFAIK, its not recommnended to run X as root.

Login as normal user and do

You have echo twice in your comnmand.

`echo exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session > .xinitrc`


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

The handbook says to use root for installation and configuring.

Yes, I fixed the typo. Still the same message.


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

The handbook says this is the command:

% echo "exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc










						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok, so I tried your command. The command work, there is a problem with the handbook.

So I did it and then ran the command:

startx


Then FreeBSD said the command can't be found.

... lol...


----------



## Tieks (Jul 5, 2021)

Kolusion said:
			
		

> Then FreeBSD said the command can't be found



File /usr/local/bin/startx is installed by port xinit. Check if that port is installed with `pkg version -v`. Also check whether startx is in the environment path of your user.


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

I can say that port is not installed. The only thing I installed was the port 'gnome3'. When I installed it, it said dependency packages would be installed, so you think package 'xinit' would be installed if GNOME depends on it.

Perhaps this is a bug?

I will install the X Window system now and report back...


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

I installed the X Windows system using the package 'xorg'. GNOME 3 now starts but freezes loading the login screen. FreeBSD is still running though, I checked by switched virtual terminals.






Commands I ran after installing package 'xorg':


```
pw groupmod video -m root || pw groupmod wheel -m root
pw groupmod video -m kolusion || pw groupmod wheel -m kolusion
reboot
```


----------



## Deleted member 67029 (Jul 5, 2021)

LOL OMG I am such a noob. Everything is okay! I am running FreeBSD in Virtualbox and I just had to click inside the window to capture the mouse! lol

Thanks Alexander88207 & Tieks for your time!


----------

